# 29.5 outlaw coming off rim HELP!!!



## Onethej

I did some searching on this subject and I am kinda stumped. I bought some like new outlaws and took them to my tire shop to be mounted. Always exciting. I asked for him to put bead sealant on them. After install I checked my pressure and set to 4psi which is 1 psi less than max operating pressure. First mile front tire blows off bead on outside. 

I've checked my toe in and wasn't going fast or turning when it popped off. Then my left rear did the same on the way back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland

I think I'd re inflate to max bead setting pressure and try again. They may not have been seated all the way . Tire shops sometimes make mistakes too




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

id put max bead pressure on them to get them to set bead. mabe the bead sealer he put didnt work. leave at max for 24hrs. then u can put back at 4psi


----------



## Dbright

I am running 29.5 outlaw 2s. I could not get them to keep bead even at 12 psi. Said screw it and aired all 4 to 20psi. Know this will eat tires up way faster than normal, but at least they are staying seated now. Not a fix but a patch. I can't come off the cash for bead locks at moment.


----------



## brutemike

Dbright said:


> I am running 29.5 outlaw 2s. I could not get them to keep bead even at 12 psi. Said screw it and aired all 4 to 20psi. Know this will eat tires up way faster than normal, but at least they are staying seated now. Not a fix but a patch. I can't come off the cash for bead locks at moment.


I would send that crap back man.


----------



## adam6604

i heard about them coming off the beads easily so i personally run my 31's at 10PSI and have zero problems. I work at a tire shop at the moment and from there point of view they air it to around 5psi, bead seal it, and that's it. Really thats about all you can do..call up whoever you bought it from and work something out with them maybe


----------



## Dbright

brutemike said:


> I would send that crap back man.


Lol, thought about it, but had so much trouble with a lift for my xmr (highlifter said they knew of no problems, bullshit, they make the product and sell it they should know, I did when I bought it they just told me a fib I think), then my spacer for tie rod on one side kept breaking. 

Sorry about that. Long story short I had so much difficulty with the other product I said screw high lifter, won't even bother contacting them about returning. Which sucks I loved there gen 1 laws. But the company itself is not what it used to be in my opinion.


----------



## jrpro130

I've had a bunch of sets of 29 og 29 ol2 31 etc. never had them come off the bead running 5psi

The old batch of 29.5 ol2 I have personally seen come off the bead a few times. They are the ol2 with yellow label on the tire. New batch does not have the yellow outlaw symbol. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## blue beast

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> id put max bead pressure on them to get them to set bead. mabe the bead sealer he put didnt work. leave at max for 24hrs. then u can put back at 4psi


agree.. dont it take like 30 psi to set the bead?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

blue beast said:


> agree.. dont it take like 30 psi to set the bead?


20-30psi 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Onethej

Took the tires back to the shop. They dismounted them and found mud all in bead. Cleaned them and used bead sealer set at 34psi and have been sitting in garage for a week. Going to try it out as soon as I get my clutchs back from VFJ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JstWantoRide

Is everyone running the same width tire that this is happening to?


----------



## RYAN.

Buddy of mine just got his bike totalled by ins company bc his ol2 came off the front wheel and he went for a trip


----------



## z24guy

You know that bead sealer is really just rubber cement more or less, right? The sitting at 34 psi in your garage is probably causing more damage to the tire carcass than helping 'seat' the bead sealant, if that's what you are trying to accomplish.

If these tires seem to be such a problem maybe it's time to invest in a set of bead lock wheels for your own safety.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

z24guy said:


> You know that bead sealer is really just rubber cement more or less, right? The sitting at 34 psi in your garage is probably causing more damage to the tire carcass than helping 'seat' the bead sealant, if that's what you are trying to accomplish.
> 
> If these tires seem to be such a problem maybe it's time to invest in a set of bead lock wheels for your own safety.


 
I agree, i would of told them to just put the 30psi in the tires and let them sit for 24hrs then put the bead sealer. i did this this my ol2 but put 25psi for 24 hrs and then put at 10 and never busted a bead on them


----------

